# Anti Furry Coalition



## Nakeo (Apr 28, 2010)

A friend recently sent an email to the AFC (Anti-furry coalition) asking why they hate furries and why the AFC was started up. The link is the response from the founder...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766932

Heres a link to their website

http://antifurrycoalition.org/Home.html


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Old news is old.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

What an awesome group. I should join.


----------



## Nakeo (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Old news is old.


yea, i just found it funny that there's actually a group for this


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2010)

The AFC are retards. Enough said.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

In the end it does'nt really matter most people in the AFC are just ignorant dumbshits anyway.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

lawl

AFC is like westboro baptist church.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

AFC is a joke site.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2010)

The only realistic solution is for a great many furs to call them out for their misinformation via email.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm joining

Finally


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The only realistic solution is for a great many furs to call them out for their misinformation via email.


 
Most people in AFC are just trolls who like to get lulz by pissing us off, so calling them out will only give them the satisfaction of knowing they succeeded.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, someone's gotta keep those fucking furries in control. Too bad the group isn't real.


----------



## Nakeo (Apr 28, 2010)

There are people who actually think like this though.
My friend's brother is one of those people.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 28, 2010)

Insecure furfags getting butthurt when someone calls them out on their sick shit.

Nothing new to see here.


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 28, 2010)

> A furry is an individual who takes an enjoyment of human-like, or â€œanthropomorphicâ€ animals too far. The basis of the furry fandom is sexual attraction to these walking, talking animals. This unhealthy attraction is a focal point of their lives.



No offense to people who do... But. Do these people have down syndrome?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

I do believe that the Anti-Furry Coalition turned out to be a troll group looking to get furs to react and give them lulz.

Old new is old.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 28, 2010)

Nakeo said:


> There are people who actually think like this though.
> My friend's brother is one of those people.


 
This is true and i actually feel kinda sorry for people who are that narrow minded.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Nothing new to see here.


 I've never seen Vegeta lick Ridley before.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> AFC is a joke site.



They changed their 'What are Furries?' link.

The old one was funny.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Well, someone's gotta keep those fucking furries in control.



Impossible


----------



## Marietta (Apr 28, 2010)

> A furry is an  individual who takes an enjoyment of human-like, or â€œanthropomorphicâ€  animals too far. The basis of the furry fandom is sexual attraction to  these walking, talking animals. This unhealthy attraction is a focal  point of their lives. It goes well beyond pretend. They feel the need to  get in touch with their inner animal, and they donâ€™t understand why  â€œhoomansâ€[sic] (their derogatory term for non-furries) donâ€™t accept them  for their inner fox, wolf, or panther.


I lawld.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I lawld.



Those damn Muggles.


----------



## wheelieotter (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lawl
> 
> AFC is like *Landover* baptist church.


Fix'd


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 28, 2010)

People who *hate* furries? What strange and interesting news. Here I was thinking furries were loved by everyone. You learn something new every day.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> People who *hate* furries? What strange and interesting news. Here I was thinking furries were loved by everyone. You learn something new every day.



Post about it in the 'learn something today' thread.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 28, 2010)

Ha, the AFC website is blocked at work but FA (nsfw pics and all) isn't!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Ha, the AFC website is blocked at work but FA (nsfw pics and all) isn't!



feel tha love man... not tha hate...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Ha, the AFC website is blocked at work but FA (nsfw pics and all) isn't!


Dude FA would be the last place I'd want to browse at work.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Didn't ychan use this for their April Fool's joke?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Didn't ychan use this for their April Fool's joke?


Yes, it was one of the funnier pranks the fandom has done.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 28, 2010)

Huh.  That's like very weak furry related.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude FA would be the last place I'd want to browse at work.



This!

That's just asking for trouble.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

DARN THOSE CRETINS! HOW DARE THEY INSULT OUR MURRY AND PURRY WAYS! TO WAR, I SAY! TO WAR!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> DARN THOSE CRETINS! HOW DARE THEY INSULT OUR MURRY AND PURRY WAYS! TO WAR, I SAY! TO WAR!!!



HOW DARE THEY KEEP OUR UNDERAGED BRETHREN FROM LOOKING AT PORN ILLEGALLY


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> HOW DARE THEY KEEP OUR UNDERAGED BRETHREN FROM LOOKING AT PORN ILLEGALLY


IT'S BLASPHEMY! WE FURRIES SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOW OFF OUR CLEARLY SUPERIOR ART TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> IT'S BLASPHEMY! WE FURRIES SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOW OFF OUR CLEARLY SUPERIOR ART TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC!



YEAH  FURRY RENAISSANCE


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> YEAH  FURRY RENAISSANCE



IM IN!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> YEAH  FURRY RENAISSANCE


Only if I get to be the blue turtle.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

What, furry porn is bad?

Man, I was looking forward to waving my genitals at underage children.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> What, furry porn is bad?
> 
> Man, I was looking forward to waving my genitals at underage children.


You can always wave your genitals at m-

Aww, just forget it.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> What, furry porn is bad?
> 
> Man, I was looking forward to waving my genitals at underage children.


Someone should sigg that last part.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2010)

They're active again?  I kinda' hope they'll be funnier this time around.



CannonFodder said:


> Yes, it was one of the funnier pranks the *entire Web* has done.



Fix'd.  :3


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can always wave your genitals at m-
> 
> Aww, just forget it.



I'll be at your window tonight.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'll be at your window tonight.


I live on the fifth floor of my building. Good luck with that.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude FA would be the last place I'd want to browse at work.



I don't browse it. I check my user page occasionally for comments, journals, etc., but usually via sfw.furaffinity.net. But I have clicked on links on FAF that went to the nsfw version too.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I live on the fifth floor of my building. Good luck with that.



I CAN FLY


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Nakeo said:


> A friend recently sent an email to the AFC (Anti-furry coalition) asking why they hate furries and why the AFC was started up. The link is the response from the founder...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766932
> 
> ...









  its okay we all have our first time learning old news.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I don't browse it. I check my user page occasionally for comments, journals, etc., but usually via sfw.furaffinity.net. But I have clicked on links on FAF that went to the nsfw version too.


Thank you sfw.furaffinity!


----------



## darzoz (Apr 28, 2010)

> Furries recruit animal-obsessed teenagers by luring them with the fun of playing pretend,


I am not some kinde of mindless fish.. >__<

This realy anoys me. If it where a book I'd burn it, but nothing much I can do about it. As long as they don't get out of hand....


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2010)

You shall have my promethium.

I find some of the hypocrisy, well, hilarious.  "OMG THEY HATE OUR FANDOM THEY ARE SUCH STUPID MORONS WHY ARE THERE SO MANY HATEFUL PEOPLE IN THE WORLD WE SHOULD JUST KILL THEM ALL THEY'RE SO STUPID".


----------



## Truth (Apr 28, 2010)

But teenagers have the biggest recruitment rate of this here furry cult!



GummyBear said:


> People who *hate* furries? What strange and interesting news. Here I was thinking furries were loved by everyone. You learn something new every day.



People who actually really hate furries make me laugh. Very loud.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 28, 2010)

lololol, The kid could have just as easily shown him _REAL_ porn which is worse than drawn furry porn XD.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Didn't ychan use this for their April Fool's joke?



Hell yea. When I first saw the prank I thought it was serious and was fuming, I was about to scream at someone. Then about a minute or two later I realized what it was and fell over laughing.

I give them props for one of the best pranks I have ever fallen for.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

O' dear. No joke? ._. Sounds like some people need to get their priorities straightened.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 28, 2010)

I wonder if they would disregard a message completely if it said "Yiffy yiff, murr~, purr~
purry murry purr. Meow, dog porn, yiffy yiff. Cawk.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Hell yea. When I first saw the prank I thought it was serious and was fuming, I was about to scream at someone. Then about a minute or two later I realized what it was and fell over laughing.
> 
> I give them props for one of the best pranks I have ever fallen for.


I don't remember falling for this, but then again I don't go to ychan

But I was aware of the prank


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't you people just love when dumb-asses do things like this? It's just so funny, all the bull-shit they say and spread; their a comedy group, not a real group. 

When they say, "It is not a race, creed, or culture." So stupid yet so funny; and when they say, "Furries compare themselves to the situation of blacks or Hispanics affected by racism, and of the suffering of the Jewish people in the Holocaust." Man that's so racist it's not even funny.

And their ? "What can we do against the fur menace?", well here's the answer= ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> O' dear. No joke? ._. Sounds like some people need to get their priorities straightened.



It's a big joke that's played as straight-faced as the Onion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

This still going on? Someone should put this thread to rest already.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This still going on? Someone should put this thread to rest already.



If I'm the one to do that, it'll pop up again in five minutes.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 28, 2010)

MADE OF COMPLETE LOLZ.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2010)

What if it was real, OP?  How would you feel about a group that hated furries with a fiery passion?


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 29, 2010)

*facepalm* Seriously morons? Some little brat shows your kid porn. You decide to blame everyone who creates/likes the porn. FAIL. I bet the other kid wasn't even a furry, just an IRL troll using yiff art as shock images. Seriously, epic fail.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> *facepalm* Seriously morons? Some little brat shows your kid porn. You decide to blame everyone who creates/likes the porn. FAIL. I bet the other kid wasn't even a furry, just an IRL troll using yiff art as shock images. Seriously, epic fail.


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Vriska (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *facepalm*


-double facepalm-


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -double faceplam-


 
GOING FOR THE HIGH SCORE *quadruple facepalm*


----------



## Ames (Apr 29, 2010)

*muzzlepaw*

Oh no I didn't.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 29, 2010)

JamesB said:


> *muzzlepaw*
> 
> Oh no I didn't.


Oh yes you do.
-feetpaws you-


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Oh yes you do.
> -feetpaws you-


 o.o;


----------



## darzoz (Apr 29, 2010)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!

EDIT: Realy? Are you saying this is a joke? Doesn't look like it. I think theres probably people who'd belive it any way, and agree with it. And with that unintentionally creat the group that they joined.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 29, 2010)

Its fake :/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 29, 2010)

We should make a group called AHC (anti human coalition). 
Make it known to AFC to see how they would react.

Hmm.. maybe not, this would make us no better than them.



EdieFantabulous said:


> I wonder if they would disregard a message completely if it said "Yiffy yiff, murr~, purr~
> purry murry purr. Meow, dog porn, yiffy yiff. Cawk.


 
I would love to see the look on there faces and how they would react to this.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 29, 2010)

I lol'd.
Hard.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 29, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> We should make a group called AHC (anti human coalition).


You see, AFC is funny.  Furfags get butt-hurt, people have valid reasons, and so on.  Hell, the people who made AFC (The Anti-Fur one, not the other AFC) for the most part appear to have wit.

AHC would make furfags look even more butthurt, have most likely have no sign of wit, and overall be crowded around by a bunch of mentally challenged Youtube Furs, Otherkins of the "FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON" variety, "Therianthropy = Furry", "ANYTHING ANTHRO = FUR" people, and so on.

...  Actually, go for it.  We'll launch a co-ordinated web virus assault at AHC, the effort will reduce the internet of some 15%+ of its undesirables in a single stroke.  Those who make it will also be easily recognizable as gits, so it'll be easier to troll them.  Win-win either way.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Hmm.. maybe not, this would make us no better than them.


  "We may be almost 15% Zoophiles and have 8%-ish of us believe themselves to beinhuman, as well as get our kinks to fapping to thirty foot long knotty dragon cock, but by golly we have standards and don't make jokes at people's expenses!"?



Stargazer Bleu said:


> I would love to see the look on there faces and how they would react to this.


  Probably laugh and roll with it, if they had the wit to make that site.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Kifale said:


> lololol, The kid could have just as easily shown him _REAL_ porn which is worse than drawn furry porn XD.


gtfo


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 29, 2010)

You been trolled, son.  :U


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 29, 2010)

Who gives a shit anyway?

Oh, that's right. Furries.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 29, 2010)

I only fear the non-furs who take the AFC website seriously.

Of course, those people are too stupid to exist, in any case, but unfortunately they do exist.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 29, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> I only fear the non-furs who take the AFC website seriously.


  What about the furs that take AFC to mean the world's out to get them? :mrgreen:  Unlike the former, those _aren't_ too stupid to exist.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 30, 2010)

If it's about porn, then why does it have to be furry specific?  Couldn't it be a "monitor your children" coalition?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You shall have my promethium.
> 
> I find some of the hypocrisy, well, hilarious.  "OMG THEY HATE OUR FANDOM THEY ARE SUCH STUPID MORONS WHY ARE THERE SO MANY HATEFUL PEOPLE IN THE WORLD WE SHOULD JUST KILL THEM ALL THEY'RE SO STUPID".



It's funny how everyone who mocks and/or hates furries is obviously joking for the lulz and should not be taken seriously by anyone with more than one braincell, but everything furries say is OMG serious business.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 1, 2010)

You cant blame some furries for maybe overreacting to something like this...
I mean, if you went up to a bike enthusiast and told them there bikes were crap...
I guess its a bit diffrent online though.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's funny how everyone who mocks and/or hates furries is obviously joking for the lulz


  Nonsense, quite a few soapbox.  Just that their opinions are often as hilarious as those who're in it solely to mock.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> but everything furries say is OMG serious business.


  When you observe someone doing the behavior for some weeks / months without diverging from it, and giving no signs of joking / "trolling" / what-have-you, it becomes pretty hard to assume they're only having fun making that statement.  Making series' of Youtube videos that screen comments whilst filing DMCA / Hate-Speech claims against responses that aren't brown-nosing doesn't help either. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> When you observe someone doing the behavior for some weeks / months without diverging from it, and giving no signs of joking / "trolling" / what-have-you, it becomes pretty hard to assume they're only having fun making that statement.  Making series' of Youtube videos that screen comments whilst filing DMCA / Hate-Speech claims against responses that aren't brown-nosing doesn't help either. :mrgreen:



Sure, 'someone'. I'm not talking about saying this about one single person, but about a whole group of people only marginally connected to them as well, or when this is the first comment you've heard from them.


----------



## Kiva (May 2, 2010)

I still think that the older kid could have shown the younger one REAL porn just as easily, and it's worse than yiff.


----------



## Attaman (May 2, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Sure, 'someone'. I'm not talking about saying this about one single person, but about a whole group of people only marginally connected to them as well, or when this is the first comment you've heard from them.


  That was relating more to multiple furries (who, to be fair, are Youtube furs - about a step down in average self control and intelligence from those on here) than a single Fur.  First-time noticed are often acknowledged as arguably trolls, too (often when it looks like they might be trying too hard).  

It helps that a lot of the people who're "trolls" / "haters" often times make it _very_ easy to differentiate themselves from others on the board ('chan-based avatars, meme-related ones that don't involve a Furry, bare minimal user information, user information with stuff such as "Sentient AIDS" as species, and so on).  It's harder to tell when Mr. / Mrs. "I hate humanity it is so EEEEBIL I think it'd be so much better in the world if we were all lobey-dobey animals" is being serious or not, especially when they have their own FA userpage that - similarly - spouts such statements and they have people in their comment section brown-nosing their philosophy.


----------



## Zontar (May 2, 2010)

Nakeo said:


> A friend recently sent an email to the AFC (Anti-furry coalition) asking why they hate furries and why the AFC was started up. The link is the response from the founder...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766932
> 
> ...



You need to quit taking troll sites so seriously.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Zontar said:


> You need to quit taking troll sites so seriously.


This is the fandom where people aren't even allowed to make harmless jokes about it if it's OMG NEGATIVE.


----------



## Ariosto (May 2, 2010)

People are saying that such thing was a mere work of trolls.

Still, parents in the US seem kind of paranoic, the fact there are sex-obsessed people among us does not mean we're all damnated and rotten... or does it?

I don't know.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

I seriously laughed out loud when I saw the Anti-furry merchandise and pamphlets. 
I mean, if I saw the "Furries: Do not disturb!" sign on someone's door, I'd sure think twice before entering.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

OP u mad


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

These people have problems, my friend printed out some japanese anime porn while i was at his house and his mom just took away his xbox.


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> These people have problems, my friend printed out some japanese anime porn while i was at his house and his mom just took away his xbox.



i don't think they have problems. furry as a whole is a sick fetish and i think that it SHOULD be fought agaisnt.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> These people have problems, my friend printed out some japanese anime porn while i was at his house and his mom just took away his xbox.



Tell him he's a dumbass. Who the hell PRINTS out porn!
(Sorta ironic as I have a story that's so entirely fitting right about now.)


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> (Sorta ironic as I have a story that's so entirely fitting right about now.)



aw, scotty, i just love you and your hormones :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> aw, scotty, i just love you and your hormones :3



No it wasn't me. I was in New York at the time my brother decided to show his friend how we had Remote Access on our computers so he made my printer print up a ton of porn whenever it turned on. The sad part was, it started doing said printing whenever my best friend's sister and mother needed to scan her drivers license for some sort of documentation....Yeah, my weekend was ruined cause I was like OSHI- the whole time.


----------



## Ariosto (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No it wasn't me. I was in New York at the time my brother decided to show his friend how we had Remote Access on our computers so he made my printer print up a ton of porn whenever it turned on. The sad part was, it started doing said printing whenever my best friend's sister and mother needed to scan her drivers license for some sort of documentation....Yeah, my weekend was ruined cause I was like OSHI- the whole time.


 

Huh? Why would someone try such thing with porn? What was your brother thinking? The question is... what type of porn did he print? *Really embarrased goat-horned brown and black "fox" fursona*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

No it was 'normal' vag porn. *Shudders*


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't think they have problems. furry as a whole is a sick fetish and i think that it SHOULD be fought agaisnt.


But then they'd fight your wonderful necrophilia. D:


----------



## foxmusk (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But then they'd fight your wonderful necrophilia. D:



i can't imagine what you're talking about!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

gotta love those sites created by furries to troll thin skin furries :V


----------



## innex (May 2, 2010)

Nakeo said:


> Heres a link to their website
> 
> http://antifurrycoalition.org/Home.html




Ummmm.... is this site run by an actual serious group of people, or is this just another really REALLY obvious troll attempt? Either way, I have to say that i find it hillarious. XD


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

innex said:


> Ummmm.... is this site run by an actual serious group of people, or is this just another really REALLY obvious troll attempt? Either way, I have to say that i find it hillarious. XD


its a trolling site made by a furry to troll thin skin furs/Lifestylers


----------



## LizardKing (May 2, 2010)

Nakeo said:


> A friend recently sent an email to the AFC (Anti-furry coalition) asking why they hate furries and why the AFC was started up. The link is the response from the founder...
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766932



You made a 2-tone text screenshot into a jpg

Aaargh


----------



## innex (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its a trolling site made by a furry to troll thin skin furs/Lifestylers



Ahhh ok, makes sense... those furry free zone signs look pretty good though... XD


----------



## Luca (May 3, 2010)

I want one of those AFC shirts. I would give it to my best friend. He would kick out of that.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

Luca said:


> I want one of those AFC shirts. I would give it to my best friend. He would kick out of that.


Wait they have shirts? Fuck I want one now. I can alternate between that and my yiff shirt. :V


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

AFC is here. And we're all gonna die.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> That was relating more to multiple furries (who, to be fair, are Youtube furs - about a step down in average self control and intelligence from those on here) than a single Fur.  First-time noticed are often acknowledged as arguably trolls, too (often when it looks like they might be trying too hard).
> 
> It helps that a lot of the people who're "trolls" / "haters" often times make it _very_ easy to differentiate themselves from others on the board ('chan-based avatars, meme-related ones that don't involve a Furry, bare minimal user information, user information with stuff such as "Sentient AIDS" as species, and so on).  It's harder to tell when Mr. / Mrs. "I hate humanity it is so EEEEBIL I think it'd be so much better in the world if we were all lobey-dobey animals" is being serious or not, especially when they have their own FA userpage that - similarly - spouts such statements and they have people in their comment section brown-nosing their philosophy.



Looks like we're talking about different things here then, ah well..


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2010)

i love that website even more now^^


----------



## Jackson Felblade (May 25, 2010)

just remember everyone, trolls are behind things like this, like this one -> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1926079

but I read the website, and


----------



## Ames (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

Oh great, another necro. :|


----------



## foxmusk (May 25, 2010)

and then jackson will never post again. that's just what necros do


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

He just really wanted to use that macro.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Oh great, another necro. :|



Guys, last post was on the t3rd of this month, not really a necro worth worrying about. It is not even a month old.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 25, 2010)

If even if it wasn't a jokes site, what do you guys care?


----------



## Kiva (May 25, 2010)

JamesB said:


>



I thought those were called newfags...


----------



## mapdark (May 25, 2010)

It's a hoax .. geez.

You,kd think people would realise after the Christians against furries site that's been around years ago.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 25, 2010)

mapdark said:


> It's a hoax .. geez.
> 
> You,kd think people would realise after the Christians against furries site that's been around years ago.



I don't care if it is a hoax or not, either way I don't care about haters. I have better stuff to do than worry about who hates furries.


----------



## Tabasco (May 25, 2010)

No. No more bitching about this site. Goddammit, furries.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No. No more bitching about this site. Goddammit, furries.



can we through cyber pies at it?  please please?


----------



## foxmusk (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> can we through cyber pies at it?  please please?



throw.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 25, 2010)

mapdark said:


> It's a hoax .. geez.
> 
> You,kd think people would realise after the Christians against furries site that's been around years ago.


gotta hate thin skin furs/Newfags/ Diehard lifestylers finding this site every few months.


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> throw.



I divide my pies by zero.

I through them at this thread.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> throw.



oh o_0?  how the heck did I manage to screw that up, thanks Harley


----------



## Willow (May 25, 2010)

I thought this thread died...


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

Its just kinda random banter now, and grammatical error correcting.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

Why is this topic still brought up? This is a dead topic...


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Why is this topic still brought up? This is a dead topic...



Pick up a stick and beat it like a dead horse.

Harley already has his stick.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pick up a stick and beat it like a dead horse.
> 
> Harley already has his stick.


*picks up stick* I got a stick now.

*beats dead topic like a mad zombie*


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2010)

The mods need to do their job.

If I were a mod, I would put the fear of god into each and every newfag that would register here. :V


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The mods need to do their job.
> 
> If I were a mod, I would put the fear of god into each and every newfag that would register here. :V



A lot of them are Atheist.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

no wonder it wont die! its the injured beast from revelation chapter 42; verse6  were all doomed!


----------



## Tabasco (May 25, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> gotta hate thin skin furs/Newfags/ Diehard lifestylers finding this site every few months.



Weeks. Every few weeks. Sometimes days.


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> no wonder it wont die! its the injured beast from revelation chapter 42; verse6  were all doomed!



It'll die. Just give it time. And cyanide.


----------



## gdzeek (May 25, 2010)

I need a bigger stick!


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I need a bigger stick!



I'm sure a lot of artists over on FA could draw you one.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I need a bigger stick!


*uses super strength and uproots tree* That should help.


----------



## foxmusk (May 25, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I need a bigger stick!



that's what SHE said!


----------



## Usarise (May 25, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> that's what SHE said!


 No!  Thats what Harley said!


----------



## wheelieotter (May 25, 2010)

Meh, those kinds of sites are usually good for a few laughs, but AFC is lacking in the venomous, frothing hatred of more entertaining sites like Christwire.org :
Cracked.com teaches children how to throw gay furry orgies
Man tries to rape raccoon, raccoon bites off man's penis
Attack of the snuggies (_For Those Creepy Homogays That Like to Dress Up as Fuzzy Animals and  Do Immoral Acts)_


----------



## foxmusk (May 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> No!  Thats what Harley said!



oh...touche :c you win


----------



## Ozriel (May 25, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A lot of them are Atheist.



There lies the problem.

The mods aren't putting fear into "X" diety and this is why we are having too many necros.


----------



## Apollo (May 25, 2010)

Forget the mods, vBulletin should be configured to not allow posting in a thread that's over a certain age!


----------



## Kiva (May 25, 2010)

This thread is back? erf, Necro. D :


----------



## Atrak (May 25, 2010)

Kifale said:


> This thread is back? erf, Necro. D :



The rules say three months for a necro. This isn't a necro.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 26, 2010)

*BOLDITALICUNDERLINEDALLCAPSNOSPACETROLLATTEMPTNUMBER1.*

Ratings please?


----------



## ArielMT (May 26, 2010)

I go away for a few days, and the half the place that wasn't there already goes to pot!  :<



atrakaj said:


> The rules say three months for a necro. This isn't a necro.



With too few on-topic posts since then, and on such a dead-horse topic, I'd say it's necro'd regardless of time's passage.


----------

